# 400 amp meter stack



## Phatone (Mar 25, 2017)

Can a 150 single phase beaker be used for 400amp (600kcmil) wire? If not what breaker size? The panel has 4 meters at 100amp 2 pole breaker each. It's under code violation and needs to be upgraded. What wires would be needed to rewire from service drop to CT box. It's about 84' across... also can it be single phase? Or must be 3 phase?


----------



## Phatone (Mar 25, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-kpaFTWAMcbZ1QxXzU4TGxFN2s/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

This is not a DIY site.

Call an electrical contractor.

This is journeyman level craft, anyway.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

*Do us all a favor and do the right thing!*


IBTL


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Phantone can you should us your calculated loads numbers? That will help us out a bunch


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Phatone said:


> Can a 150 single phase beaker be used for 400amp (600kcmil) wire? If not what breaker size? The panel has 4 meters at 100amp 2 pole breaker each. It's under code violation and needs to be upgraded. What wires would be needed to rewire from service drop to CT box. It's about 84' across... also can it be single phase? Or must be 3 phase?


Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

